# For those who foster



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cindy


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I used to foster all the time , UNTIL I fell in love and couldn't let one go . Teddy was a foster who became my permanent resident . I am planning on getting back to it when I move to my new house . Sarah


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Each dog is different. They could have been abused, abandoned, have health issues, not get along with other dogs and/or children, the list goes on and on. This will affect their personalities. I seperate the new fosters in a gated area, with supervised play time with the others. Even when the new foster is as friendly and playful as can be, my Henry gets pissy. It takes him about a week to warm up. So I still keep the foster at a distance from him. If they need medical attention, they may need to be confined for up to eight weeks. Some medical issues require countless visits to vets and specialists. They might then need medications every four hours. It can be time consuming.

Letting go isn't hard, if you keep in mind that, letting go will bring another one in need to you. It really doesn't help rescue much, when the fosters adopt a perfectly adoptable dog. 

I am so happy you and your husband are considering NMR. They are in desperate need of foster homes


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I used to take in at least one foster kid at a time. There was a girl who I completely adored and it was hard letting her go ... but when I did the home visit .. I knew the family was perfect for her and she would be very happy there. She would be in a great one dog home.

I also fostered a dog with serious behavioural problems. She would bark all day long and try to bite me when I washed or groomed her. Actually, she did bite me and drew blood when I tried to cut her nails. She had a problem of bitting my foot when I walked which resulted in me jumping on a bed or chair as soon as I got home. She would attack all my kids to a point where they were fearful of her. Actually, I was scared of her too - can you imagine being scared of a little pom? After two weeks, I had to call the organization and have her placed in a foster home with more experience. I just couldn't risk my furkids getting hurt and I wasn't doing the foster a service since I didn't know how to deal with her problems.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Our expereince is pretty limited as compared with some... but we have not found any problems with the two we had which would have caused us to keep them seperate at the start. Dogs have an amazing ability to adjust to just about anything. Our first rescue was full of vigor and wanted to run things the moment she came in the house and so there was always running and growling. Our second was so pityful and weak that our two did not see him as a challenge... (a decision Max now regrets







) the first few weeks he was here.

You do get attached to them but it is so wonderful to see them in a new home that it is really not like you have "lost" them.

The only downside is we suspect Chance brought a virus into the home and infected both Rocky and Max and it took them a while to get better. But even that has an upside and has probably toughened their immune systems a little... It probably would not have been possible to quarintine Chance adequately... given the size of our house.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I agree with everything said. Fostering can take you on an emotional rollercoaster but there are definitely more highs than lows. 

I can already tell you that letting the first one go is the hardest. I used to think.........No one can take care of this little dog like I do, so how can I ever let him/her go?







Of course there are many wonderful people out there just waiting to take one of these precious rescues into their homes. That is the key to being able to let them go............finding the perfect home for their specific needs. 

I am sure NCMR would love to have help. 

Good luck.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cindy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Cindy[/B]
























Way to go, Cindy.


----------

